# Dancehall



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone else wish there was a dancehall in the Houston/Katy area? I'm not talking clubs like Mo's, Big Texas, Wild West etc. I mean an old school dancehall like in all the small German towns of South Central Texas and the Hill Country. Grew up going to Schroeder (had wedding reception there), Greanua, Gruene, Luchenbach, Albert Hall, Floore's and the like. I really wish there was something like that around here to take the wife dancing without all the BS, drama, and rap music of the clubs. Just have been thinking about it today and thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes , I think many of us do but makes the road trips to Gruene and John T that much more enjoyable. Of course most of the kids will never realize what they're missing doing what we did. I grew up in South texas, we had the High Chaparral in Robstown ,the rifle club in Orange Grove , Beeville, there was always a dance somewhere. Some of the best times a young man can have are summer dance at Garner State park filled with young ladies from all over the state. OH to be young again.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

*We had one...*

...but it burnt down. Bill Marz Dancehall on 34th st..
Ahh the memories, 18 years old and 35 cent beer, don't get no better than that.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

metal man said:


> Yes , I think many of us do but makes the road trips to Gruene and John T that much more enjoyable. Of course most of the kids will never realize what they're missing doing what we did. I grew up in South texas, we had the High Chaparral in Robstown ,the rifle club in Orange Grove , Beeville, there was always a dance somewhere. Some of the best times a young man can have are summer dance at Garner State park filled with young ladies from all over the state. OH to be young again.


Yep. In high school that's what we did every weekend. Friday night at one hall, Saturday at another. I'll agree with Garner also. Loved going to those. When I was real little my mom and dad would take me to Schroeder with a sleeping bag and I'd like up a few chairs and sleep. They would probably arrest you now for neglect or some BS.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

******* Country Club in Stafford is exactly that - a place to take the wife without any drama or rap music.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

How about Miss Eddies[sp] near Manvel? Is it still there?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

ShadMan said:


> ******* Country Club in Stafford is exactly that - a place to take the wife without any drama or rap music.


I'm a founding member of the RCC. It is as close as there is around here, but still not really what I'm talking about.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I know what you meant, but you won't find those around here because of the population. If there were somewhere cool like that, hundreds of people would show up and make it not cool anymore.  I used to go to Eddie's in Manvel (mentioned above), Texas Dancehall in Huffman, and Ropers in Sealy, which were about as close as it comes to what you're mentioning in the Houston area over the last couple decades. Maybe before Urban Cowboy came out there were some others.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tin Hall, Northwest Houston. One of the oldest in the state actually


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Tin Hall closed many years ago, didn't it?

Cypress Saloon is another that isn't too bad, if it's still open and anything like it was 5-6 years ago when I was there last.

Y'all remember Rudolph's in Rosenberg? That was a pretty cool place before it turned Tejano.

Willie Nelson's Nightlife before it was just Nightlife and later NightMoves?

The OLD Wild West at Gessner & Longpoint? The Longhorn at 610/290? B Daltons and Denim & Diamonds before it was Tumbleweed Texas? 

Man, I've frequented a few bars/clubs over the years.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

metal man said:


> I grew up in South texas, we had the High Chaparral in Robstown ,the rifle club in Orange Grove , Beeville, .


You might as well throw the ol' Yellow Rose in there too


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Dance Halls as In Schroeder Hall, Lindenau Hall, and Gruenau Hall?

All still active!

Many memories sitting at those long wooden table, with setups and listening to Johnny Bush and Al Dean. Wooden dance floor with sawdust. Great times.


----------



## zeos386sx (Oct 25, 2006)

ShadMan said:


> Tin Hall closed many years ago, didn't it?


http://www.tinhall.com/eventscalendar.html

they are only closed down in comparison to the days before the carpet baggers in longwood moved in.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't remember the names as it was a long time ago, but there were some good ones in Shiner and Yoakum. We would be staying in Hallestville visiting family.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Scout177 said:


> Don't remember the names as it was a long time ago, but there were some good ones in Shiner and Yoakum. We would be staying in Hallestville visiting family.


The old shiner KC Hall! Been to many dances at the Halletsville KC Hall also.


----------



## cheapsk8 (Jul 17, 2007)

Been a long time since we have gone but the SPJST kind of reminded me of the old American Legion hall we went to when we were younger

http://www.lodge88.org/Dance_schedule.html


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

They have dances pretty regularly at the Cypress VFW hall on 290 with good bands and a bring the kids and grandma small town dance hall atmosphere. 

Don;t know the exact schedule might have to contact them.


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*dance halls*

Riverside Hall in East Bernard.All the way from Missouri City.Long drive back.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Used to hit Tin Hall quite a bit...For some reason their address is the only business address I have memorized for the last 25 years....14800 block of Huffmeister....must have been from a radio commercial. My dad used to play there in the late 50's early 60's as a saxophone player for "Randy and the Rockets".

Peter's Gun Hall, whatever you call it is in between Sealy and Bellville, used to see bands there up until around 1990. As well as our family reunions were held there. 

Coushatte Hall in Bellville used to be a good one. Had a relative help build that one. 

There are some still around, just haven't been in use like they were I guess.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

aero said:


> Riverside Hall in East Bernard.All the way from Missouri City.Long drive back.


Very interesting. Not terribly far from me and they have Czech Kolache fest this weekend with a few polka bands I actually know. May be checking this out.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Tomball VFW just had Johnny Bush play last month. They have a dance I think once a month. http://vfwpost2427.org/event-calendar/

Bill Mraz and Polish Homes was a every weekend event for me and the wife.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

There is an old dance hall off of 281 North of San Antonio called Anhalt Hall in Spring Branch Texas. Old building, long wooden tables, inside and outside seating and a good size wooden dance floor. The wife and I love it. Try it one night. You won't regret it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

There were a few up this way long time ago. Country moose in Richards. Red Barn in Phelps. Lots of halls and beer joints that had wooden dance floors that got used a LOT.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

scwine said:


> Used to hit Tin Hall quite a bit...For some reason their address is the only business address I have memorized for the last 25 years....14800 block of Huffmeister....must have been from a radio commercial. ".
> 
> .


 Dang, all that effort to remember that and they changed the address on you: it's now 14800 Tin Hall rd. since they rerouted Huffmeister.. I went up there for a wedding a few months ago and got all kinda confused: the roads just weren't set up like they were the few hundred times I went there twenty five years ago..


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Dang, all that effort to remember that and they changed the address on you: it's now 14800 Tin Hall rd. since they rerouted Huffmeister.. I went up there for a wedding a few months ago and got all kinda confused: the roads just weren't set up like they were the few hundred times I went there twenty five years ago..


Haha...Heck, everything is a changing. I remember when they reopened it after being closed for years. It was a rainy night, and trucks were parked for miles outside the place and down Huffmeister. People were helping each other by loading in the back of truck beds giving rides. 
We pull in the lot, and every parking director there is wearing a Rebel flag shirt that says, "You wear your X, and I'll wear mine". 
They basically ran out of all alcohol by 11pm.

**mn good times.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

SSQQ in the old Kmart store on TC Jester at 18th. has a regularly scheduled country western dance. Clean place with good environment, Excellent place to learn to two step and polka for those who never really learned.


----------



## d50h (Dec 2, 2005)

I sure do miss the dances at New Bielau Dance Hall. Or Sun Valley Ranch in Victoria during the week, and road trips to Cestohowa. The good ole times.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I miss Boot Kickers and Bohickie's .. that goes WAY back though. lol


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

d50h said:


> I sure do miss the dances at New Bielau Dance Hall. Or Sun Valley Ranch in Victoria during the week, and road trips to Cestohowa. The good ole times.


Met my wife at Sun Valley. I was 17 and had a few too many beers before arriving. She still danced with me and still is 17 years later.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I miss chasing the band emotions to riverside hall the ft bend county fairgrounds and needville and colombus and many more venues!! Moby tagged along from time to time


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

There was a dance hall over on Airline somewhere not too far out. I can't remember the name - a lot of brain cells got kilt in the 70's. It was a good place to catch a cowgirl. :dance:


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

dbarham said:


> I miss chasing the band emotions to riverside hall the ft bend county fairgrounds and needville and colombus and many more venues!! Moby tagged along from time to time


It was Joel Nava and Texas Armadillo Band for us.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

dbarham said:


> I miss chasing the band emotions to riverside hall the ft bend county fairgrounds and needville and colombus and many more venues!! Moby tagged along from time to time


Yep,,used to follow them around like clockwork when I was around 16-20 years old. Hitting all the KC Halls.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Was Eddies ballroom crystal cowboy and the armadillo for us also! And the Texas Rose


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

What about Hillje, El Campo KC, Raisin, & Six Mile ? Been quite a while.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Runway said:


> There was a dance hall over on Airline somewhere not too far out. I can't remember the name - a lot of brain cells got kilt in the 70's. It was a good place to catch a cowgirl. :dance:


You mean Dance Town USA? I grew up down the street from it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

dbarham said:


> Was Eddies ballroom crystal cowboy and the armadillo for us also! And the Texas Rose


What was the one in Angleton? Texas Rose..?
Used to follow a band from there, cant think of the name... Randy ?,,sponsered by Bud Light, Keyboard player was a great guy(in a wheelchair, jay?)...Maybe Randy Pelt?


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

metal man said:


> Yes , I think many of us do but makes the road trips to Gruene and John T that much more enjoyable. Of course most of the kids will never realize what they're missing doing what we did. I grew up in South texas, we had the High Chaparral in Robstown ,the rifle club in Orange Grove , Beeville, there was always a dance somewhere. Some of the best times a young man can have are summer dance at Garner State park filled with young ladies from all over the state. OH to be young again.


Used to follow Country Breeze when they played in Robstown and Orange Grove. Fun times.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Deany45 said:


> Anyone else wish there was a dancehall in the Houston/Katy area? I'm not talking clubs like Mo's, Big Texas, Wild West etc. I mean an old school dancehall like in all the small German towns of South Central Texas and the Hill Country. Grew up going to Schroeder (had wedding reception there), Greanua, Gruene, Luchenbach, Albert Hall, Floore's and the like. I really wish there was something like that around here to take the wife dancing without all the BS, drama, and rap music of the clubs. Just have been thinking about it today and thought I'd throw it out there.


Kinda far for you, but the SPJST in Pasadena has a dance the first Saturday of the month/.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

scwine said:


> What was the one in Angleton? Texas Rose..?
> Used to follow a band from there, cant think of the name... Randy ?,,sponsered by Bud Light, Keyboard player was a great guy(in a wheelchair, jay?)...Maybe Randy Pelt?


Kicks !! These fellas might not know,but I learned a lesson or two at Kicks and the Armadillo in the 90's.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Deany45 said:


> It was Joel Nava and Texas Armadillo Band for us.


Caught Joel Nava and the Border Band quite a few times myself at the Texas Grand in Beeville.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

rpduke said:


> Used to follow Country Breeze when they played in Robstown and Orange Grove. Fun times.


And at Fiesta Marina too. That was all we did in HS, go to the Rifle Club or Fiesta every Saturday night.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Vrazel's Ballroom in Liverpool / Danbury. Grew up going to that place. My Aunt is one of the Vrazel daughters.


----------



## 83greyghost (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as you. Would like to take the wife dancing more, but can't stand the rude younger crowds and the rap music a long with the horrible Nashville **** music they play around Katy and Houston. I miss the old dancehalls that I used to frequent around central Texas. We are family friends with the couples that reopened Schroeder hall years ago, my family is originally from Victoria.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

83greyghost said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Would like to take the wife dancing more, but can't stand the rude younger crowds and the rap music a long with the horrible Nashville **** music they play around Katy and Houston. I miss the old dancehalls that I used to frequent around central Texas. We are family friends with the couples that reopened Schroeder hall years ago, my family is originally from Victoria.


Sharron and Jack? We are friends of theirs also.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Dance Hall*

Is Eddies Ballroom still open?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Spirit said:


> I miss Boot Kickers and Bohickie's .. that goes WAY back though. lol


I remember going to Bohickies in Alvin and seeing George Strait before he really made it big.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Ahhhh,,, memories,,, Pony Express in Stafford,, Fairchild Hall in Fairchilds, Used to go dances at Fort Bend County Fairgrounds, Riverside Hall, Simonton Rodeo


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes sir Mr Deany, I like the way you think, and nominate you to head up a 2cool dance party at Riverside Hall in East Bernard. Looks like a nice place with a lot of history. We could do a tailgate prior, please book a good band!
Lots of 2cool not too far away, must be plenty room for some pop up campers.
Looks like they have open dates! Whatca Think?


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

pknight6 said:


> Kinda far for you, but the SPJST in Pasadena has a dance the first Saturday of the month/.


I'm surprised that this place doesn't have more dancers. I have never seen it crowded. With a huge dance floor and usually a good C&W band first Sat of the month. Good place to take your wife or date as you don't have to contend with young bucks looking for a brawl.

Also, the Pasadena American Legions on Sunday night at 6 pm although much smaller, has bands that play the older C&W dance tunes.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

ksk said:


> How about Miss Eddies[sp] near Manvel? Is it still there?


Eddie's is closed..has been for a few years that I know of...
Linda


----------



## dbanksls01 (May 9, 2015)

I don't believe anyone has mentioned the Esquire Ballroom on Hempstead. Passed through those doors a time or two back in the day. I think it's still there, but a Tejano club now.


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

zeos386sx said:


> http://www.tinhall.com/eventscalendar.html
> 
> they are only closed down in comparison to the days before the carpet baggers in longwood moved in.


I can't believe that place is still there .

Used to go there back in the early 80's


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

sixshootertexan said:


> Tomball VFW just had Johnny Bush play last month. They have a dance I think once a month. http://vfwpost2427.org/event-calendar/
> 
> Bill Mraz and Polish Homes was a every weekend event for me and the wife.


used to go there a bunch also

Had my first brush with the law there for drinking beer when I was 16.

It was harrowing experience. The LEO told me to pour my beer out and not let him see me drinking again or he would call my parents.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

rringstaff said:


> used to go there a bunch also
> 
> Had my first brush with the law there for drinking beer when I was 16.
> 
> It was harrowing experience. The LEO told me to pour my beer out and not let him see me drinking again or he would call my parents.


 Ya'll are bringing back some good memories....Bill Mraz, Polish Home, KC Hall, SPJST, Eddies Ballroom, Dance Town USA, Winchester Club, Esquire!!!

Every weekend there was somewhere to go and the girls all wanted to dance. Kids today don't know what they missed.

Sorry to the OP, I know this doesn't help or answer your question but it sure was a nice drive down memory lane!!


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Jungle Inn in Weslaco, Moravian Hall in Corpus, another on Ayers at Horn Rd., I can't think of the name of, and one in Riviera TX. Al Dean, Ray Price, Freddie Fender and a few others were regulars. All the big stars came in from time to time. Didn't cost you an arm and a leg to go either.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Yes sir Mr Deany, I like the way you think, and nominate you to head up a 2cool dance party at Riverside Hall in East Bernard. Looks like a nice place with a lot of history. We could do a tailgate prior, please book a good band!
> Lots of 2cool not too far away, must be plenty room for some pop up campers.
> Looks like they have open dates! Whatca Think?


I guess I could travel that far to meet some 2 coolers


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Pivo and kolache said:


> I guess I could travel that far to meet some 2 coolers


You need to be on the committee, If 2cool sends 100 people by boat from surfside to rockport,, how many would come to good dance in East Bernard?
Any 100 room motels near that we could shuttle from? Prolly not!


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tucsonred said:


> Eddie's is closed..has been for a few years that I know of...
> Linda


It's for sale. Has been for years. maybe one of y'all can buy the dream.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Who went to Snug Harbor ? I Know I did !


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Spirit said:


> I miss Boot Kickers and Bohickie's .. that goes WAY back though. lol


Yep... those two, Eddie's, Snug Harbor, Vrazel's and a little later Diamondback Saloon, Wild West, the Longhorn and Post Oak Ranch. Lots of good times at every one of them... and a few fist fights. LOL


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Texas Saloon on Spencer in Deerpark.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, being from Pearland, Eddie's was cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Just found this thread and sorry OP. I'm no help either hut will join in on the memories.

Fairchild Hall... met my darling wife there. East Bernard. No one has mentioned that the old hall there burned to the ground and was replaced many moons ago. Loved The Triumphs and Jeff and the Kickers.
Snug Harbor, Eddie's, Gruenne Hall, Winchester Club, just to name a few.

Another poster mentioned "ahh to be young". I ALWAYS has more fun than the law allowed but didn't get caught.....much!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

If you find a good one let us know!!!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Our rotation was Eddies, Snug Harbor and Bohickies. We were at Bohickies the night they opened. The thing I remember the best was the hot gal tending the bar in a snug fitting tank top. Pokey impressive.... I mean pretty impressive. Do any of yall remember Dick Allen and the River Road Boys ?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

No one has mentioned Champions Ballroom that was on 249.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> You need to be on the committee, If 2cool sends 100 people by boat from surfside to rockport,, how many would come to good dance in East Bernard?
> Any 100 room motels near that we could shuttle from? Prolly not!


No....man...to be honest there's not, but I could free up atleast two beds. And there's a couch and my wife's a swell cook. I'm just glad there's talk of a 2 cool gathering near me. And I know a couple no name bands that would be glad to play


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Dance Halls*

Lindenau Rifle Club, Weeshatche Hall, ( good burgers, pretty corn fed girls ), Greneaue ( help me ) Schroeder, Sun Valley ( LCB no minors, yeah ) Cestahowo, some dance hall down towards Poth ( Santa Maria), The Roundup, Skidmore Texas, ( yup, made a fool of myself there a couple of times and saw some girls tee- teeing in the parking lot ) American Legion, Beeville Texas, Hilje Texas, Cuero Legion or VFW, lot of dead brain cells, Palacios Rec Center ( yawn ) I know I am missing some. Texas Express, Beeville, Al Deans club in Victoria, Pink Cadillac, I want to say The Captains Table, was it a dance hall? I think I got a IWD there, I Was Drunk! SMU! Six Mile that was one heck of a place, I know people that cried when it burnt down and they were put on suicide watch. I went to a place called The Magic Time Machine in Beeville that was a disco, full of Swabbies ( Navy Guys ) bad mistake. It was fun, it was real, so it was real fun. Wheat Straw, The Drifters, Al Dean and The All Stars, Joel Nava, Taylor Brothers, dang can't remember all the bands. Go figure. I saw fights, stabbings, and was in one nasty husband wife fight in Schroeder New Years Eve one night ( Not Mine ) but close, lots of virginity lost ( male and fe- male ) lots of friends made and lots of memories. No way could my memories be repeated in our society today, no way.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> You need to be on the committee, If 2cool sends 100 people by boat from surfside to rockport,, how many would come to good dance in East Bernard?
> Any 100 room motels near that we could shuttle from? Prolly not!


Oh and guests of the p and k inn could meet the official mascot of team p and k my puppy, Pivo the wonder dog. Talk about a bargin!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pivo and kolache said:


> Oh and guests of the p and k inn could meet the official mascot of team p and k my puppy, Pivo the wonder dog. Talk about a bargin!


If there is a sliced beef sammich from Vincek's included, I'm there. LOL


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

Didn't read all posts so it could have been mentioned....
Armadillo Ballroom in Brazoria, Texas.
West of The Brazos in Damon, Tx.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

For those of you that like to dance front to back, you can check out Neon Boots (the old Esquire Ballroom) on Hempstead Hwy. I'm told (no personal experience)
That you can have a gay old time there.:ac550:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

West of the Brazos has it's moments... but not lately.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Esquire...Earnest Tubb.....Champions on 149.....Little MOs ..on 149....Stampede Ballroom on Richmond Ave......Johonny B Daltons Conroe and on Kurkendal.....Dancetown USA...Airline Dr.....Cedar Lounge Airline Drive...Western Club...Pearland...Magnolia Gardens Highland/Crosby Chasing the elusive split tails....dancing was a motive....sadly never have outgrown it...


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

83greyghost said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Would like to take the wife dancing more, but can't stand the rude younger crowds and the rap music a long with the horrible Nashville **** music they play around Katy and Houston. I miss the old dancehalls that I used to frequent around central Texas. We are family friends with the couples that reopened Schroeder hall years ago, my family is originally from Victoria.


Sun Valley was a great place, and I spent many a night there. (One of the best Jerry Jeff concerts ever, and I've seen him a lot of times.) But those old dance halls were a different experience. Schroeder Hall was always a wonderful place - three and four generations of families would come out for the evening. Weesatche Hall. Lindenau Dance Hall. KC Hall in Halletsville.

Those of you from that area who remember the Drifters - they have a Facebook page with a lot of old photos. It should bring back some memories.

Any of you ever go to Camp Colet?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I had my 18th and 21st birthday at Camp Colette. I remember the real old one with the tree growing through the roof. Used to go there every Saturday night when I was a small kid. Parents would eat and drink and the Kids would run around outsider laying stick ball or whatever else. Loved that place.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Met my wife at Sun Valley at age 17 and got married at Schroeder Hall!


----------



## mike latouche (Jun 12, 2011)

My little brother David ran Bohickees in Alvin for Larry Bolcheck. That place was a blast in the late 70's thru the mid 80's. I ran the sound and Cranked out the tunes when the bands would take a break BOHICKEE DISCO! Would always play the song Whip-it and watch the dance floor go crazy. David has some good stories of that place! Ran in to two of the old bar tenders Mario and Sqeaky. They have a band out of Alvin. Some one mentioned the Texas rose hall. The Texas Rose band played at bohickees all the time. They eventually bought Snug harbor in Liverpool and then I think they bought bohickees. Lots of great times at BOHICKEES!


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

Growing up in Kenedy, we had Poth, Nordheim, Cestahova for our weekend entertainment. Football on Friday night, late run to whatever dance hall the Moods were playing at. Saturday night, hit the roads to see them again. When we were brave and could round up beer and gas money, we would venture East to Schroeder, Sun Valley, and the like. The Moods were a S. Texas stalwart in the mid to late '60's. One band I have not seen mentioned were the Triumphs. Caught them a few times and was quite impressed. Wife's HS (Mt. Carmel) had them for a reunion a few years back and they were still Kick A _ S !!. Caught Z.Z. Top (before they were ZZTop (can't remember the name now) at Riverside Hall back in 1968 on Easter Sunday. All the locals were there standing outside eating BBQ and drinking beer and just shaking their heads as to what was happening to America while us 'youngun's were having a great time. What I would pay to relive the old dance hall days now.


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Vrazel's Ballroom in Liverpool / Danbury. Grew up going to that place. My Aunt is one of the Vrazel daughters.


I grew up in that place in the 70s and 80s. Crystal Cowboy in Alvin, Amarillo in Brazoria etc.

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I know some of you guys made it out my way to the Crosby Legion Hall "the Stomp" back in the '70's & '80's. I met my wife there in '79. was married 2 years later. They finally tore that building down a few years back. Built a new one but ain't the same.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

Cestohowa hall and Kosciusko hall were what I grew up with. Rhythm of the Road was every weekend at one or the other. Followed Jerry and the Ruff Necks around South Texas pretty regularly, usually around the Country West in Freer, or Robstown, or Benavides. Dated a girl from Fayetteville for a while and hit some old chicken coop turned dance hall somewhere around there. Now I'm married to a Fredericksburg girl so we still frequent London hall, Luckenbach hall, pats hall and a couple of others. My first good one was the Bellamy Brothers at Garner one night. Thought I was in love twice that night. Dumb 13 year old kid 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

This thread has me traveling back in time! My two favorites of many are the Rifle Club in Orange Grove and the dancehall in Skidmore. Saw Al Dean and Mac Pollard there many times. Skidmore had a buck out every Wednesday "You pays your money, you takes your chances". As a time reference: A MIP would cost you $10


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Dance*



aero said:


> Riverside Hall in East Bernard.All the way from Missouri City.Long drive back.


Loved Riverside and the old Fairchilds dance halls back in the day,


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't think of the name of, and one in Riviera TX. Al Dean, Ray Price, Freddie Fender and a few others were regulars. All the big stars came in from time to time. Didn't cost you an arm and a leg to go either.

Hueberts Dance Land. The building is for sale. Maybe everyone on this thread could pitch in,,,buy it,,,and bring back what we are all looking for.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

I've heard stories about Hubert's Dance Land from most of the Huberts down there. The best one was when Charlie Pride played but no one knew he was black. They didn't believe it was him until he started singing. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yea use to hit the stomp in Crosby, then head to the river after, also we use to go to Wilson Road dance hall in Humble.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

mommas worry said:


> Growing up in Kenedy, we had Poth, Nordheim, Cestahova for our weekend entertainment. Football on Friday night, late run to whatever dance hall the Moods were playing at. Saturday night, hit the roads to see them again. When we were brave and could round up beer and gas money, we would venture East to Schroeder, Sun Valley, and the like. The Moods were a S. Texas stalwart in the mid to late '60's. One band I have not seen mentioned were the Triumphs. Caught them a few times and was quite impressed. Wife's HS (Mt. Carmel) had them for a reunion a few years back and they were still Kick A _ S !!. Caught Z.Z. Top (before they were ZZTop (can't remember the name now) at Riverside Hall back in 1968 on Easter Sunday. All the locals were there standing outside eating BBQ and drinking beer and just shaking their heads as to what was happening to America while us 'youngun's were having a great time. What I would pay to relive the old dance hall days now.


We still do the Nordheim Dancehall and Gun Club for NYE


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone remember the Breezeway on I-45 south.
More than dancing especially with the hot sheet motel the Twin W across I-45.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

There is a old school place that the OP is talking about in a tiny town called El Maton i think the town only has one road.It's kinda between Blessing and Bay City.I think it's called El Maton hall tavern.


----------

